
A Surfboard Made by a Rocket Scientist - protomyth
http://www.popsci.com/surfboard-made-rocket-scientist
======
antod
This reminds me that the coinventor of the Windsurfer* Jim Drake also worked
on stuff like the X-15 which might count as being a rocket scientist.

* ie the actual Windsurfer(tm) that built the sport rather than its more obscure precursors.

Back to the article though, it's always surprised me how conservative
surfboard construction has been compared to other sports. Hopefully that won't
stop this new construction succeeding.

------
azalutsky
Went to his sister's wedding the other weekend. He's a great guy and I really
don't think this is his hoorah- much more to come of him. Way to go Edison!

